# Goat cafe - favourite little stories



## MadHouse

I thought it would be fun to share some anecdotes that made you smile.
Normal people might not always appreciate yet another goat story, but I would!
Something funny, that cracked you up, silly behaviour, surprises...
Or your favourite moment with your sweeties!
Pictures welcome!


----------



## MadHouse

Just a minute, something went BANG CRASH out there, gotta check!


----------



## Lindan

I love how that happened just as you started this thread :heehee:
Well... Our oldest girl Mimi, she starts most mornings by standing innocently in her stall, waiting for me to start the morning checks on the other girls, and then she will quietly break out of her stall and walk up behind me... And then I get to chase her around for 5 minutes to put her back in her stall so she can have her breakfast:haha:


----------



## MadHouse

(Ok, just Momo entertaining himself with a dead stick.)

So, I’ll start.
My 2 bucks Momo and Jeffrey, don’t get along, even though I tried to keep them together, they hurt each other every time. Equal in strength.
So they live side by side, with a divider sheet of plywood.
Now, winter bedding is very high. One evening I get in the barn for milking, and there is no Momo? Oh, he is on Jeffrey’s platform, all comfy. Jeffrey is rooting through his food. The bedding is mess, so obviously they had a wrestling match, but neither one is hurt.
I think I am so smart, seperating them, but they are showing me, they could be together if they wanted.
In the morning I put the food outside, then let them out, one set at a time. Jeffrey didn’t want to wait the 30 seconds for me to come and get him, he jumped the divider and came out Momo’s door.
Gives me hope they can be together again, maybe just outside, when not in rut.


----------



## MadHouse

Lindan said:


> I love how that happened just as you started this thread :heehee:
> Well... Our oldest girl Mimi, she starts most mornings by standing innocently in her stall, waiting for me to start the morning checks on the other girls, and then she will quietly break out of her stall and walk up behind me... And then I get to chase her around for 5 minutes to put her back in her stall so she can have her breakfast:haha:


That's funny! You can practically see them laugh!


----------



## happybleats

It always stops my heart to look out and see a goat laid out flat!! Storm, (my lamancha buck) sleeps like a rock!! Finding him on his side, I yelled out to him..no movement, I walk up to the fence line and tossed a stick at him, nothing, I stare to see if I can see him breathing, not sure, so run to the gate, heart throbbing! Up to him, touch him..THEN he slowly opens his eye, sort of lazy, I laugh and smack him lovingly, then all of the sudden his eyes pop open wide and he jumps up, like " what? what? whats going on?" LOL. mg:


----------



## ReNat

You're not the only ones who like to sunbathe.

Here is our Martin sunbathing, well that not in a chaise longue with a cigar.


----------



## ReNat

Martin decided to take a look at the restaurant.


----------



## MadHouse

happybleats said:


> It always stops my heart to look out and see a goat laid out flat!! Storm, (my lamancha buck) sleeps like a rock!! Finding him on his side, I yelled out to him..no movement, I walk up to the fence line and tossed a stick at him, nothing, I stare to see if I can see him breathing, not sure, so run to the gate, heart throbbing! Up to him, touch him..THEN he slowly opens his eye, sort of lazy, I laugh and smack him lovingly, then all of the sudden his eyes pop open wide and he jumps up, like " what? what? whats going on?" LOL. mg:


Gosh, tnat would have scared me!


----------



## MadHouse

ReNat said:


> Martin decided to take a look at the restaurant.
> View attachment 170921


That must be the Goat Cafe!


----------



## ReNat

Martin likes to swim, he goes first into the water.


----------



## ReNat

Listen, shepherd boy! We will not tolerate any more politically incorrect words, such as goat or cattle!


----------



## MadHouse

Ok, I’ve got another one.
Early summer I am cutting asparagus, and there is more than we can eat. Jeffrey is watching me from the garden fence. I offer him an asparagus shoot. He surprises me and takes it. I go back to cutting, and he is watching me. Every once in a while I give him another piece. When I’m finished cutting I give him one more piece on my way to the gate and watch him. He drops the piece to the ground, and there is the whole pile of them... He hadn’t eaten any!


----------



## CaramelKittey

This is a common practice of my donkey every time we let her in the goat pen. She always eats rejected or leftover hay. I can't complain through, less work for me later!


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> View attachment 170965
> 
> This is a common practice of my donkey every time we let her in the goat pen. She always eats rejected or leftover hay. I can't complain through, less work for me later!


Now that's team work!
Here, at the end of the day, I take out the leftover hay from the feeders. One of my hens, Henny Penny, follows me around and checks each feeder for dried grasshoppers (they come in the hay).


----------



## CaramelKittey

This isn't about a goat, but I thought it was still funny, if you don't mind me mentioning my crazy cat! 
A few months ago, we decided to take in a lost cat. We don't know where she came from, but my younger sister had her heart set on keeping her and naming her Penny. We've asked around but no one around here knows her. 
She is an incredibly strange cat who thinks it's easier to stand on our frozen algae-filled pool, than to drink water out of her easily accessible water bowl. 
A couple days ago, it warmed up a bit, and she went onto the pool to drink water. Walked across it without a problem. All of the sudden, the ice moved as it was melting. Her reaction: stand and drink water! 
She's a strange one!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> Now that's team work!
> Here, at the end of the day, I take out the leftover hay from the feeders. One of my hens, Henny Penny, follows me around and checks each feeder for dried grasshoppers (they come in the hay).


Thats funny! Although I haven't gotten a picture of him, a cardinal (we named him Big Red) comes around every warm sunny morning to eat any grain the goats didn't devour, out of the feeder. Usually the goats eat half their grain, eat hay, and come back for the rest. The cardinal always leaves the goats confused when he takes some of the grain. He's really sneaky though, as he flies back to the woods first sight of a goat!


----------



## MadHouse

We have lots of bunnies, that I think we help in population, living under the barn and goat sheds. The goats are totally used to them now, as they move through the fences and help themselves to hay.


----------



## goathiker

Most of my stories have been told but, we have lots of new people so...

One evening the cat brought a baby ground squirrel to me. It wasn't injured much and seemed to have shocked out. I decided to try out my newly acquired skill, CPR for small animals. It went like this...

Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock. 

Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock. 

Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock. 

Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock... Gave back to cat.


----------



## MadHouse

goathiker said:


> Most of my stories have been told but, we have lots of new people so...
> 
> One evening the cat brought a baby ground squirrel to me. It wasn't injured much and seemed to have shocked out. I decided to try out my newly acquired skill, CPR for small animals. It went like this...
> 
> Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock.
> 
> Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock.
> 
> Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock.
> 
> Worked over squirrel, it came back, woke up... Took one look at me and died of shock... Gave back to cat.


Oh no!!!


----------



## ReNat

My son, he blew into the pipe, the exhaust pipe of the car.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cleo likes to play Hide - n- seek


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Goat sun bathing


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170971
> 
> Cleo likes to play Hide - n- seek


Haha! Goats are crazy, aren't they? Especially the goats in trees! I found this crazy picture online. Goats just can't stop climbing, and it's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your turn to pull me around!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170973
> Goat sun bathing


Nice goats, nice. Have you ever gotten into the car and honked the horn while they stayed on top of it?
That is a hilarious picture though!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170979
> 
> Your turn to pull me around!


Yep! My cousin had a goat that slept in a wheelbarrow full of weeds for them to eat. When she was tired of eating them, they became a bed! Goats are silly!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Goat Car Hops!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170983
> 
> Goat Car Hops!


Wow! Safe to say your goats like cars? :haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Modified Dog house...to Goat House!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Kinky cruisin for chicks!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170987
> 
> Kinky cruisin for chicks!


Well, the goat knows more about driving a tractor than I do, that's for sure! Your goats have such a fun adventurous personality!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks. They Are my Entertainment. They keep me laughing..and cleaning up after them.!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I loves my human!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hellooooooo








Need a little help...








I love Gypsy 's expression in the background! Lol


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170991
> 
> Hellooooooo
> View attachment 170993
> 
> Need a little help...
> View attachment 170995
> 
> I love Gypsy 's expression in the background! Lol


For sure! Her reaction is a combination of shocked, confused, slightly nervous, and WHAAAATTT?!?
(rofl)


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170989
> 
> I loves my human!


Awww :inlove:
The baby looks so happy and excited to see you. :inlove:
The upright ears and excitement in (is it a him or her?) eye's is adorable! :happygoat:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

i was looking over this tread, and my cat started attacking my computer! i didnt know what she was attacking, so i kept on readin... turns out she was attacking the mouse on the computer when i moved it! Well she still is(rofl)


----------



## CaramelKittey

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> i was looking over this tread, and my cat started attacking my computer! i didnt know what she was attacking, so i kept on readin... turns out she was attacking the mouse on the computer when i moved it! Well she still is(rofl)


Wow! Lol. I had a cat (a few years ago) (still have him. He's a grown barn cat now.) who used to run over my parents computers all the time! Usually my Mom left her computer on with an open email draft. If she got interrupted, she would just leave the computer on. Well, you know how emails save drafts?
My mom was sorting through emails one day, and found, this is no lie, 437 email drafts. She was so confused until she realized all the drafts were random nonsense letters from the cat running over the keyboard! 
Cats are crazy, and awesome.
Fun fact: That cat's name was Caramel. Sound familiar? :up:


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! Lol. I had a cat (a few years ago) (still have him. He's a grown barn cat now.) who used to run over my parents computers all the time! Usually my Mom left her computer on with an open email draft. If she got interrupted, she would just leave the computer on. Well, you know how emails save drafts?
> My mom was sorting through emails one day, and found, this is no lie, 437 email drafts. She was so confused until she realized all the drafts were random nonsense letters from the cat running over the keyboard!
> Cats are crazy, and awesome.
> Fun fact: That cat's name was Caramel. Sound familiar? :up:


That's hilarious!


----------



## MadHouse

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! Lol. I had a cat (a few years ago) (still have him. He's a grown barn cat now.) who used to run over my parents computers all the time! Usually my Mom left her computer on with an open email draft. If she got interrupted, she would just leave the computer on. Well, you know how emails save drafts?
> My mom was sorting through emails one day, and found, this is no lie, 437 email drafts. She was so confused until she realized all the drafts were random nonsense letters from the cat running over the keyboard!
> Cats are crazy, and awesome.
> Fun fact: That cat's name was Caramel. Sound familiar? :up:


Now we know who the real CaramelKitty is! A prank email writer!


----------



## ReNat

Blame the goats! He made my day!
!


----------



## ReNat

When these guys sat down, Martin stiffened a little.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> Now we know who the real CaramelKitty is! A prank email writer!


You know it! (rofl)(shy)

You've received an email from, CaramelKittey!
*clicks on email*
Sjdhenairnwndiwjdgakdbsodns


----------



## ReNat

Once, when Martin visited red Square in Moscow and was moving down Vasilievsky descent, the road was blocked by turnstiles. I asked the man who was standing on the descent down, "Hey man, open the gate a little bit" he opened it, but he did not go to the side, the road was steeply at the bottom and Martin could not stop, although I wanted to turn him to the side, all he could do was turn his head to the side and just his horn rested on the ass of this man. Everyone laughed except me and that poor man.


----------



## Damfino

Oh my gosh, I have sooooo many little stories!! 

But this old memory popped up first. 

Several years ago I went out on a fine June day, trash can in hand, to pull up those horrid little ankle-grabbers I call "sock burrs". Naturally the goats went with me. They don't usually care for the sock burr plants except when I'm picking them. If I'm picking them, then they must be delicious. Nibbles and Lilly kept pulling mouthfuls of weeds out of the trash can as I filled it, and I kept trying to shoo them away to eat the ones I hadn't picked yet as that would have been far more helpful. Cuzco was certain there must be something tastier than burrs in the trash can because he started rooting down to the bottom like a kid looking for the toy in the cereal box. 

Nibbles was by far the worst when it came to pillaging the weed bin and I kept having to shoo her away. I heard her rummaging in it for umpteenth time and was about to turn around and reprimand her when she snuck up behind me and dumped a whole load of burrs down the back of my pants. You should have heard me whoop! I spent the rest of the afternoon picking burrs out of my underwear. I never did succeed in removing all of them. It was an itchy day.


----------



## MadHouse

Damfino said:


> Oh my gosh, I have sooooo many little stories!!
> 
> But this old memory popped up first.
> 
> Several years ago I went out on a fine June day, trash can in hand, to pull up those horrid little ankle-grabbers I call "sock burrs". Naturally the goats went with me. They don't usually care for the sock burr plants except when I'm picking them. If I'm picking them, then they must be delicious. Nibbles and Lilly kept pulling mouthfuls of weeds out of the trash can as I filled it, and I kept trying to shoo them away to eat the ones I hadn't picked yet as that would have been far more helpful. Cuzco was certain there must be something tastier than burrs in the trash can because he started rooting down to the bottom like a kid looking for the toy in the cereal box.
> 
> Nibbles was by far the worst when it came to pillaging the weed bin and I kept having to shoo her away. I heard her rummaging in it for umpteenth time and was about to turn around and reprimand her when she snuck up behind me and dumped a whole load of burrs down the back of my pants. You should have heard me whoop! I spent the rest of the afternoon picking burrs out of my underwear. I never did succeed in removing all of them. It was an itchy day.


That is so funny!
She was "right behind you"!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Damfino said:


> Oh my gosh, I have sooooo many little stories!!
> 
> But this old memory rummaging in it for umpteenth time and was about to turn around and reprimand her when she snuck up behind me and dumped a whole load of burrs down the back of my pants. You should have heard me whoop! I spent the rest of the afternoon picking burrs out of my underwear. I never did succeed in removing all of them. It was an itchy day.


(dance)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(dance)
Sooo funny...Does Revenge!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm

ReNat said:


> Martin likes to swim, he goes first into the water.
> View attachment 170923
> View attachment 170925


Ha! That Martin is something else!


----------



## Mandara Farm

We have a giant dirt pile that will eventually fill in a part of our property that is under renovation. Of course the goats love to play King of the Hill on it! But one day I went out and saw my little Deva Lu Who (in our picture) sliding down the dirt pile on her belly -- from the top all the way to the bottom, with her front legs splayed out in front of her and her hind legs splayed out in back. As she got to the bottom of the hill, she accidentally rolled all the way over, then jumped up and looked over at me really fast as if to say, "You didn't see that! That didn't happen!"


----------



## MadHouse

I was cleaning the chicken area today and watching the chickens on the ramp that goes outside. A bunny was sitting on the ramp also, chewing some hay. My youngest hen that grew up with the goats went over and picked the piece of hay out of the rabbit’s mouth, and ate it. The bunny didn’t move, just kept sitting there.


----------



## CaramelKittey

@Mandara Farm and @MadHouse those are both hilarious stories! Goats (chickens and apparently wild rabbits) are always hilarious! Probably one of my favorite things about having goats is their happy little faces and the laughter/joy they bring into the lives of anybody that looks in their direction..or brings them food.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

ReNat said:


> Once, when Martin visited red Square in Moscow and was moving down Vasilievsky descent, the road was blocked by turnstiles. I asked the man who was standing on the descent down, "Hey man, open the gate a little bit" he opened it, but he did not go to the side, the road was steeply at the bottom and Martin could not stop, although I wanted to turn him to the side, all he could do was turn his head to the side and just his horn rested on the ass of this man. Everyone laughed except me and that poor man.
> 
> View attachment 171007


I think Martin might have a more exciting life than I do!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

You guys are sure making me chuckle!
Here are a couple photos of my troop that make me smile.








Stop taking pictures, lady, and DO SOMETHING about this SNOW!









Just a bun and her goat 
(the rabbit runs the place. The rest of us only live here).









Can't a fella get any privacy around here?









Just call me Finn the Fabulous


----------



## Mandara Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> @Mandara Farm and @MadHouse those are both hilarious stories! Goats (chickens and apparently wild rabbits) are always hilarious! Probably one of my favorite things about having goats is their happy little faces and the laughter/joy they bring into the lives of anybody that looks in their direction..or brings them food.


Agreed!


----------



## Mandara Farm

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> You guys are sure making me chuckle!
> Here are a couple photos of my troop that make me smile.
> View attachment 171425
> 
> Stop taking pictures, lady, and DO SOMETHING about this SNOW!
> 
> View attachment 171427
> 
> Just a bunny and her goat (the rabbit runs the place. The rest of us just live here).
> 
> View attachment 171429
> 
> Can't a fella have a little privacy around here?
> 
> View attachment 171431
> 
> Just call me Finn the Fabulous


Love the goat bell and the waddles! What adorable pics!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> You guys are sure making me chuckle!
> Here are a couple photos of my troop that make me smile.
> View attachment 171425
> 
> Stop taking pictures, lady, and DO SOMETHING about this SNOW!
> 
> View attachment 171427
> 
> Just a bun and her goat
> (the rabbit runs the place. The rest of us only live here).
> 
> View attachment 171429
> 
> Can't a fella get any privacy around here?
> 
> View attachment 171431
> 
> Just call me Finn the Fabulous


Wow! These are hilarious! Aside from the pictures being hilarious, your captions are hilarious as well! The top picture is the same face as all of my goats if it snows, or I drop their precious grain/hay on the ground. :imok:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! These are hilarious! Aside from the pictures being hilarious, your captions are hilarious as well! The top picture is the same face as all of my goats if it snows, or I drop their precious grain/hay on the ground. :imok:


Goats can be such divas, can't they!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Mandara Farm said:


> Love the goat bell and the waddles! What adorable pics!


Thanks!
Bells are so they don't get lost in the brush (a legitimate concern in the summertime around here) but also...I just like the sound.


----------



## ReNat

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Thanks!
> Bells are so they don't get lost in the brush (a legitimate concern in the summertime around here) but also...I just like the sound.


I also like the goat bell. And it can also warn hunters that a pet is ringing.

If you notice a feather bow floating in the stream on the left. I grow it hydroponically, the onion turns out juicy and delicious.


----------



## Trollmor

MadHouse said:


> I thought it would be fun to share some anecdotes that made you smile.
> Normal people might not always appreciate yet another goat story, but I would!
> Something funny, that cracked you up, silly behaviour, surprises...
> Or your favourite moment with your sweeties!
> Pictures welcome!


Here we are just NORMAL GOAT LOVERS, very nice initiative, @MadHouse!


MadHouse said:


> Just a minute, something went BANG CRASH out there, gotta check!


Sounds normal!


----------



## MadHouse

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> You guys are sure making me chuckle!
> Here are a couple photos of my troop that make me smile.
> View attachment 171425
> 
> Stop taking pictures, lady, and DO SOMETHING about this SNOW!
> 
> View attachment 171427
> 
> Just a bun and her goat
> (the rabbit runs the place. The rest of us only live here).
> 
> View attachment 171429
> 
> Can't a fella get any privacy around here?
> 
> View attachment 171431
> 
> Just call me Finn the Fabulous


Your pictures made me smile too, Caileigh!
Es specially the fella looking for privacy, and the bun and his goat!

I don't have a phone to carry around and get spontaneous pictures, most of mine are in my head.


----------



## CaramelKittey

ReNat said:


> I also like the goat bell. And it can also warn hunters that a pet is ringing.
> 
> If you notice a feather bow floating in the stream on the left. I grow it hydroponically, the onion turns out juicy and delicious.


Wow, that's a lot of goats!
I think the bells are a great idea, and adorable too!


----------



## CaramelKittey

MadHouse said:


> Your pictures made me smile too, Caileigh!
> Es specially the fella looking for privacy, and the bun and his goat!
> 
> I don't have a phone to carry around and get spontaneous pictures, most of mine are in my head.


Same here! I don't even have a cell phone/iPhone. I have no need for one, I just use a regular camera.


----------



## ReNat

Martin, very slowly runs along the road and many cars he interfered, passing each driver signaled, thereby frightening the sharp sound of Martin. I had to warn the drivers. Although then I thought that Martin needed to get used to the sounds of the car and removed the bucket with the sign.


----------



## ReNat

Oh, how angry I am today!
There is no mood and the udder is empty.
You're... Harry, bring buck
I don't want your cabbage, don't offer it to me!


----------



## MadHouse

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I think Martin might have a more exciting life than I do!


Right! Unlike Martin, I don't go to the big city anymore, except to the feed store....
Just the small exciting things of country life!


----------



## ReNat

Not only does Martin have a versatile life, here is also the goat of Her Majesty the Queen of great Britain.

In the Spanish army serve well as goats.


----------



## Damfino

I don't know which regimental goat is in the second photo, but the first is of William "Billy" Windsor, lance corporal in the 1st Battalion of the Royal Welsh. Here's the Wikipedia article about him: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Windsor_(goat)

The best part is about when he was demoted. I remember that well when it happened. One of my favorite goat stories!


----------



## Damfino

Here is an oldie but goodie: One day my husband Phil discovered how to turn our usually mild-mannered wether into a fire-breathing monster: wear a hat with horns! It was a souvenir given to him by some friends in Buffalo, NY--a nice wooly brown hat with a pair of buffalo horns sprouting boldly from the top. 

I was fastening Cuzco's halter and leash for his daily walk when I felt the big goat stiffen. His gentle gaze hardened into a fixed glare as his hackles slowly rose to full height. I turned to see what he was looking at, and there was Phil, proud horns curving above his head. As I finished buckling the halter, Cuzco sprang into action. He went after Phil with all the force of his 200 lbs., standing up to his considerable height and charging, pawing, and charging again.

Cuzco was not brave enough to actually make contact with Phil, (he does know, ultimately, who is boss and that he WILL get licked if it comes to real blows), but he seemed to think Phil's acquisition of horns was a direct challenge to his goathood, and he wasn't about to let the effrontery stand! We usually let Cuzco off-leash once we got to the dirt road, but not this time! As soon as he was loose, Cuzco charged at Phil, blocking him and shoving him, and standing on his hind legs. An almost palpable wave of hostility emanated from every bristled hair on Cuzco's body. Phil's acquisition of horns was, in Cuzco's mind, a grossly offensive breach of protocol and could not go unchallenged.

Needless to say, Phil had to keep Cuzco firmly leashed and strictly managed for the entire walk. Luckily Cuzco knew when he was licked and could take defeat philosophically when there was no hope of winning, so he was fairly docile and submissive once Phil had him by the halter. Nevertheless, once we got home and let Cuzco loose in his yard, he turned around swinging, ready to launch another assault as long as the horned hat was in view! 
:devil:


----------



## Goats Rock

That is a great story! :up::heeheerofl)


----------



## ReNat

Damfino said:


> Here is an oldie but goodie: One day my husband Phil discovered how to turn our usually mild-mannered wether into a fire-breathing monster: wear a hat with horns! It was a souvenir given to him by some friends in Buffalo, NY--a nice wooly brown hat with a pair of buffalo horns sprouting boldly from the top.
> 
> I was fastening Cuzco's halter and leash for his daily walk when I felt the big goat stiffen. His gentle gaze hardened into a fixed glare as his hackles slowly rose to full height. I turned to see what he was looking at, and there was Phil, proud horns curving above his head. As I finished buckling the halter, Cuzco sprang into action. He went after Phil with all the force of his 200 lbs., standing up to his considerable height and charging, pawing, and charging again.
> 
> Cuzco was not brave enough to actually make contact with Phil, (he does know, ultimately, who is boss and that he WILL get licked if it comes to real blows), but he seemed to think Phil's acquisition of horns was a direct challenge to his goathood, and he wasn't about to let the effrontery stand! We usually let Cuzco off-leash once we got to the dirt road, but not this time! As soon as he was loose, Cuzco charged at Phil, blocking him and shoving him, and standing on his hind legs. An almost palpable wave of hostility emanated from every bristled hair on Cuzco's body. Phil's acquisition of horns was, in Cuzco's mind, a grossly offensive breach of protocol and could not go unchallenged.
> 
> Needless to say, Phil had to keep Cuzco firmly leashed and strictly managed for the entire walk. Luckily Cuzco knew when he was licked and could take defeat philosophically when there was no hope of winning, so he was fairly docile and submissive once Phil had him by the halter. Nevertheless, once we got home and let Cuzco loose in his yard, he turned around swinging, ready to launch another assault as long as the horned hat was in view!
> :devil:


You have a picture of Phil in a hat with horns, don't you?


----------



## ReNat




----------



## MadHouse

When we get extremely cold temperatures and the goats can’t go out, I give them “indoor recess”, while I freshen up each stall. Each team gets to roam the hallway of the barn. They mostly use the time to play gladiators (boys), try to break into the hayroom or visit with each other.
Except Momo. He always looks for “something crazy” to do! In his cabin fever, he will pick up the poop stick from the chicken cleaning bucket and gnaw on it! One time he pried a frozen chicken poop off the wood and ate it! When I want him back in his stall, he wildly looks around, as if thinking, quick, one more silly thing!


----------



## MadHouse

Before our first winter, we lined the outside of the barn with flax bales, for insulation, all the way around. The bales were a hit with the goats! In the morning, the bucks would run out to the flax bales and rub their horns on them like maniacs, then come around the corner and look at me. They were wearing long flax wigs and looked like crazy hippies! With very serious faces. I just never did get that picture.


----------



## ReNat

Оne day, Martin was sledging children, and here he found himself, by chance, in the background of an Orthodox Church. Look, his horns are like the halo of a Saint.


----------



## HoosierShadow

This is great! I love all of these stories and pics!

I was looking for a pic to share and can't seem to find it. But came across this old video from 2012 of the 2nd buck we ever owned. We got him as a 4 or 5 month old in 2011. Early 2012, he nearly died from polio and once we nearly got him over that, he developed a severe worm load. Back then we didn't really know what we were doing and how bad worms could be!
He ended up with some rear leg damage. But that didn't stop him from breeding and playing. He was a character!
We'd taken in a GP cross puppy to put with the goats, she was super with them, but loved to sneak into the buck pen to play with him every day! (Sadly we had to rehome her, because she kept digging under the property fences and getting out = busy road not good).
This was a special memory though...wish I had taken more videos! 

__
https://flic.kr/p/dpMw3G


----------



## CaramelKittey

HoosierShadow said:


> This is great! I love all of these stories and pics!
> 
> I was looking for a pic to share and can't seem to find it. But came across this old video from 2012 of the 2nd buck we ever owned. We got him as a 4 or 5 month old in 2011. Early 2012, he nearly died from polio and once we nearly got him over that, he developed a severe worm load. Back then we didn't really know what we were doing and how bad worms could be!
> He ended up with some rear leg damage. But that didn't stop him from breeding and playing. He was a character!
> We'd taken in a GP cross puppy to put with the goats, she was super with them, but loved to sneak into the buck pen to play with him every day! (Sadly we had to rehome her, because she kept digging under the property fences and getting out = busy road not good).
> This was a special memory though...wish I had taken more videos!
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/dpMw3G


Aww..they are so sweet together! They are adorable. I can totally relate with looking back and wishing I'd taken more pictures. Even if I took 1,000 pictures of a goat, I often wish i'd taken 2,000.


----------



## MadHouse

HoosierShadow said:


> This is great! I love all of these stories and pics!
> 
> I was looking for a pic to share and can't seem to find it. But came across this old video from 2012 of the 2nd buck we ever owned. We got him as a 4 or 5 month old in 2011. Early 2012, he nearly died from polio and once we nearly got him over that, he developed a severe worm load. Back then we didn't really know what we were doing and how bad worms could be!
> He ended up with some rear leg damage. But that didn't stop him from breeding and playing. He was a character!
> We'd taken in a GP cross puppy to put with the goats, she was super with them, but loved to sneak into the buck pen to play with him every day! (Sadly we had to rehome her, because she kept digging under the property fences and getting out = busy road not good).
> This was a special memory though...wish I had taken more videos!
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/dpMw3G


So nice to see themplay like that!


----------



## ReNat

My son asks "dad who has stronger horns, Martin or 
Fluff" 
Dad - of course Martin. 
Son, And Martin will not break down the horns in half?


----------



## Trollmor

Damfino said:


> Here is an oldie but goodie: One day my husband Phil discovered how to turn our usually mild-mannered wether into a fire-breathing monster: wear a hat with horns! It was a souvenir given to him by some friends in Buffalo, NY--a nice wooly brown hat with a pair of buffalo horns sprouting boldly from the top.
> 
> I was fastening Cuzco's halter and leash for his daily walk when I felt the big goat stiffen. His gentle gaze hardened into a fixed glare as his hackles slowly rose to full height. I turned to see what he was looking at, and there was Phil, proud horns curving above his head. As I finished buckling the halter, Cuzco sprang into action. He went after Phil with all the force of his 200 lbs., standing up to his considerable height and charging, pawing, and charging again.
> 
> Cuzco was not brave enough to actually make contact with Phil, (he does know, ultimately, who is boss and that he WILL get licked if it comes to real blows), but he seemed to think Phil's acquisition of horns was a direct challenge to his goathood, and he wasn't about to let the effrontery stand! We usually let Cuzco off-leash once we got to the dirt road, but not this time! As soon as he was loose, Cuzco charged at Phil, blocking him and shoving him, and standing on his hind legs. An almost palpable wave of hostility emanated from every bristled hair on Cuzco's body. Phil's acquisition of horns was, in Cuzco's mind, a grossly offensive breach of protocol and could not go unchallenged.
> 
> Needless to say, Phil had to keep Cuzco firmly leashed and strictly managed for the entire walk. Luckily Cuzco knew when he was licked and could take defeat philosophically when there was no hope of winning, so he was fairly docile and submissive once Phil had him by the halter. Nevertheless, once we got home and let Cuzco loose in his yard, he turned around swinging, ready to launch another assault as long as the horned hat was in view!
> :devil:


(rofl) But I do wonder what Cuzco really was thinking ...


----------



## Trollmor

ReNat said:


> Look, his horns are like the halo of a Saint.


Martin IS a saint! :inlove:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Love his horns!!

Another post got me thinking about our 'weird' percentage Boer doe who I mean by weird is very quirky. She's a good goat, and a good first time mama, but whew...lol.

My kids showed at our State Fair back in August, and this particular doe, was in a pen in the main aisle next to our tack pen. We were at the top of the aisle near the big overhead exit door leading outside.
I had been checking water/hay/grain on the girls pens behind her/to the left of her pen.
Lots of human traffic coming through. People stopped to read my daughter's poster board sign in the tack pen on her right.
I called her name, "Bella." She instantly looed for me, and yelled at the call of her name. Except I was on the left, and she had her butt facing me looking right. I called her probably 2 more times, each time she yelled but did not look over at me, she was looking at the group of people who know were watching this goat (she has a baa that sounds ridiculous lol). I must have called her name 5 more times, same response - she answered each time but still couldn't find me.
Finally... I came around in front of her and she was like "OMG there you are! Finally mom, where have you been?" lol, it was so funny! I wish I had gotten a video.
She's like that at home - answers when you call her name. But uh... she doesn't get clueless on where I am at when I am calling her lol!


----------



## Trollmor

Maybe too much noise for the sound to go into her ears in the right way? Poor girl, she must have wondered what happened!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Trollmor said:


> Maybe too much noise for the sound to go into her ears in the right way? Poor girl, she must have wondered what happened!


Honestly, it was never very noisy in that building (HUGE building) - only when announcer was speaking during the show that night. However, with at least a dozen or so people standing there, I am sure that definitely was confusing her, I wonder if she thought I was in the crowd. Silly girl. She was used to crowds though, she's been to several shows and that was her 2nd time going to the state fair.


----------



## Trollmor

Stress in - thoughts out ... :shrug:


----------



## MadHouse

After milking Willow takes a while to come down from the feeding frenzy. I went into the girls stall with healing salve on my finger to put on May’s knee caps. May has such short legs, she has to prop herself up onto her knees to reach the outside feeders, so her knee caps are worn. 
Willow was sure I had another treat, and she was going to get it!
She followed those hands with that “treat” and then started licking May’s knees! What a goofball! Good thing it’s all natural salve...


----------



## Damfino

HoosierShadow said:


> Love his horns!!
> Another post got me thinking about our 'weird' percentage Boer doe who I mean by weird is very quirky. She's a good goat, and a good first time mama, but whew...lol.


The story of your doe not being able to find you in the show barn reminds me of another story about Cuzco. Cuzco was the opposite of your doe. I couldn't hide from him! He was stalled very comfortably in a pen by himself (the only way he would ever have it!). Cuzco loved shows where he could have his own stall and people would walk by and admire him all day from behind the railings but couldn't touch him. But he was also a "mama's boy" and liked to know where I was at all times. He could be sound asleep, but if I started talking to someone on the opposite side of the huge, noisy barn, Cuzco would pop awake, jump to his feet, and baa-aa softly at me over the rails. He seldom took his eyes off me. No matter where I went, I could feel his gaze on my back. If I stepped out for an hour to eat lunch, I would walk back in and Cuzco would still be staring at the door to the concession area. If I came in from a different door and he heard my voice, he would whirl around and give me a disapproving look, as if I'd tricked him on purpose. Luckily he was never loud. He would give only one small, soft baa-aa when he saw me, but those intense eyes of his practically bored a hole in my back over the weekend.


----------



## Damfino

And then there is Finn. Finn doesn't just want to follow me with his eyes--he wants to physically follow me! Unfortunately the standard pen height is easily within Finn's jumping range and he tends to sail right out any time he gets the urge. The first time he did this I was unprepared and he had to spend the entire weekend tethered to the back corner. He could still jump into the adjacent stalls, but he soon discovered that this got him nowhere so he quit doing it. Since then Phil and I bought lightweight metal panels of our own that we wire halfway up the existing pens to make them a couple of feet taller. It looks like we're caging a vicious tiger, but it keeps Finn contained. I usually add a sign that assures people he's a jumper not a killer so they can still pet him through the cage. Otherwise they tend to stand back about three feet which is sad for Finn because he loves for people to pet him.

Finn likes it even better when visitors neglect to watch the beer in their left hand while they pet him with their right. I saw that happen one time and although I can't say I approve of my goat drinking beer, it was a hilarious sight. It was at the state fair, so the lady had to have paid a fortune for that beer she unwittingly fed to a goat!


----------



## Trollmor

Damfino said:


> ... although I can't say I approve of my goat drinking beer, it was a hilarious sight. It was at the state fair, so the lady had to have paid a fortune for that beer she unwittingly fed to a goat!


 :funnytech:


----------



## Trollmor

By the way, @Damfino, have you already added to this thread the story of your dear Cuzco "clearing off" boxes from upstairs? I think you should collect those stories into a booklet named "CUZCO, my beloved mad goat" ...


----------



## Trollmor

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! Safe to say your goats like cars? :haha:


Goats usually like everything that is above the ground level. Unfortunately, the car owners usually do not like it as much ...


----------



## Trollmor

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> i was looking over this tread, and my cat started attacking my computer! i didnt know what she was attacking, so i kept on readin... turns out she was attacking the mouse on the computer when i moved it! Well she still is(rofl)


That's right, cat! No live mouse moving around as long as you are cat in the house!


----------



## Trollmor

CaramelKittey said:


> Usually my Mom left her computer on with an open email draft. If she got interrupted, she would just leave the computer on.


May I ask, did your Mom learn?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Damfino said:


> The story of your doe not being able to find you in the show barn reminds me of another story about Cuzco. Cuzco was the opposite of your doe. I couldn't hide from him! He was stalled very comfortably in a pen by himself (the only way he would ever have it!). Cuzco loved shows where he could have his own stall and people would walk by and admire him all day from behind the railings but couldn't touch him. But he was also a "mama's boy" and liked to know where I was at all times. He could be sound asleep, but if I started talking to someone on the opposite side of the huge, noisy barn, Cuzco would pop awake, jump to his feet, and baa-aa softly at me over the rails. He seldom took his eyes off me. No matter where I went, I could feel his gaze on my back. If I stepped out for an hour to eat lunch, I would walk back in and Cuzco would still be staring at the door to the concession area. If I came in from a different door and he heard my voice, he would whirl around and give me a disapproving look, as if I'd tricked him on purpose. Luckily he was never loud. He would give only one small, soft baa-aa when he saw me, but those intense eyes of his practically bored a hole in my back over the weekend.


Aww he sounds like such a character! This reminds me of a doe we had named Maggie. We lost her to toxemia in 2017, and is one of those does it's hard to think about, hard to see pics, because I know in the end it was tragic (Sunday, no vet, it was horrible - I have nightmares from the day, I was calling around trying to get a vet out as my baby girl was suffering, it is gut wrenching... to the point I didn't want goats anymore).

But to honor her memory I'll talk about her. Even if I shed some tears along the way.

State fair 2016, she knew we were packing up to leave. We were in the outside aisle of an arena. Every time we started to take a load to the truck, she would yell. So I made up a game... I'd peek at her, and she'd yell. We must have done that 20 times. She was like...
Don't leave me mommy!!! 
Oh... and we never leave our goats, we're always nearby. So we put the air mattress down and slept by them that year... she kept coming over and staring at me all night to the point I couldn't sleep, I could feel her eyes on me lol!










My daughter was giving treats and being silly, so I got down on the ground with my camera getting the chaos... Maggie gives me the 'what are you doing down there' look









But one of our favorite times with Maggie?

Halloween 2016. OMG...she had us laughing so hard! My daughter had an Avatar character costume from the previous year, and brought the wig out. We put it on Harmony (Maggie's younger sister), trying to be silly and get some pictures.
But then we put it on Maggie to see what she would do. She walked around, owning it...then she realized the other goats were terrified of her! So what did she do? she chased them around lol!!!!


















































































Oh how I miss her... That face just melts my heart. I do cherish these memories even though they hurt like h*ll. Thankfully, since losing her we have been fortunate to find a few more vets in our area for emergency situations. Before that, trying to get any help was like pulling teeth, and everything seems to happen on a Sunday. BTW, I did have her necropsied to see if I could have done anything different, and they told me no, she was healthy, she just had too much baby and the toxemia destroyed her liver.


----------



## MadHouse

Thank you @HoosierShadow, you made us laugh (my father-in-law enjoyed the pictures!).


----------



## Damfino

HoosierShadow, that's hilarious! Sounds like Maggie was quite the character!


----------



## Damfino

Like Maggie, my Cuzco also knew when we were packing up to leave, and if he wasn't allowed to come with us then he would make us pay! Once I left him with a friend of mine who had goats, but Cuzco leaped over a 6-foot horse panel and chased us down the road. I had to take him back and tie him to a tree so we could leave. A few years later when we moved to the farm we're on now, Cuzco took up residence on our wraparound deck. He would lay on one of the welcome mats at the front or back door, depending on where the sunshine was. Since he was an "only goat" at the time, we didn't mind him living on our porch. He had excellent potty manners and always took his business to the yard. However, if we went on vacation for a night or two, Cuzco always got us back for abandoning him. We would come home to find a large pile of pellets on the front doormat and Cuzco nowhere to be seen. We'd find him out in the pasture sulking with the horses and he wouldn't speak to us for a few days.

When Cuzco was 13 years old, we took him for his last big road trip. I had other goats by then and we wanted to take the crew to Idaho for the 2015 NAPgA Rendezvous. Cuzco saw me loading the trailer and the second I opened the door, he jumped in and refused to leave. He was in the way the entire time I was trying to load. We weren't even leaving until the next day, but he seemed determined to wait in the trailer until we rolled out of there. I think he was afraid we'd leave him behind!








Once we were at the Rendy, Cuzco was the star of the event. A lot of folks knew him from previous Rendys and also from his online presence. He was the oldest goat there by a pretty large margin, yet despite his age, he kicked butt on our hike. The hike came right after two very long days in the trailer in sweltering heat. Most goats would need at least one day to recover from such a trip, but not Cuzco. He was rarin' to go! The hike was only about three miles in, but it was steep and very hot. Cuzco was carrying my chainsaw, a can of gas, and a bottle of oil in his pack, but he also ended up physically dragging one of my yearlings down the trail for about a mile when the youngster decided not to follow us. Cuzco was so boss that day! He impressed a lot of people that weekend when he outhiked goats half his age who were carrying lighter loads. The highlight of the trip was when John Mionczynski, father of goatpacking, fixed Cuzco in his long gaze and said, "_That_ is a very fine animal."

Cuzco: Top of the world in Island Park, ID 2015.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks for sharing both of you!.


Damfino said:


> Like Maggie, my Cuzco also knew when we were packing up to leave, and if he wasn't allowed to come with us then he would make us pay! Once I left him with a friend of mine who had goats, but Cuzco leaped over a 6-foot horse panel and chased us down the road. I had to take him back and tie him to a tree so we could leave. A few years later when we moved to the farm we're on now, Cuzco took up residence on our wraparound deck. He would lay on one of the welcome mats at the front or back door, depending on where the sunshine was. Since he was an "only goat" at the time, we didn't mind him living on our porch. He had excellent potty manners and always took his business to the yard. However, if we went on vacation for a night or two, Cuzco always got us back for abandoning him. We would come home to find a large pile of pellets on the front doormat and Cuzco nowhere to be seen. We'd find him out in the pasture sulking with the horses and he wouldn't speak to us for a few days.
> 
> When Cuzco was 13 years old, we took him for his last big road trip. I had other goats by then and we wanted to take the crew to Idaho for the 2015 NAPgA Rendezvous. Cuzco saw me loading the trailer and the second I opened the door, he jumped in and refused to leave. He was in the way the entire time I was trying to load. We weren't even leaving until the next day, but he seemed determined to wait in the trailer until we rolled out of there. I think he was afraid we'd leave him behind!
> View attachment 172871
> 
> Once we were at the Rendy, Cuzco was the star of the event. A lot of folks knew him from previous Rendys and also from his online presence. He was the oldest goat there by a pretty large margin, yet despite his age, he kicked butt on our hike. The hike came right after two very long days in the trailer in sweltering heat. Most goats would need at least one day to recover from such a trip, but not Cuzco. He was rarin' to go! The hike was only about three miles in, but it was steep and very hot. Cuzco was carrying my chainsaw, a can of gas, and a bottle of oil in his pack, but he also ended up physically dragging one of my yearlings down the trail for about a mile when the youngster decided not to follow us. Cuzco was so boss that day! He impressed a lot of people that weekend when he outhiked goats half his age who were carrying lighter loads. The highlight of the trip was when John Mionczynski, father of goatpacking, fixed Cuzco in his long gaze and said, "_That_ is a very fine animal."
> 
> Cuzco: Top of the world in Island Park, ID 2015.
> View attachment 172877


Amazing story of an amazing goat...


HoosierShadow said:


> Aww he sounds like such a character! This reminds me of a doe we had named Maggie. We lost her to toxemia in 2017, and is one of those does it's hard to think about, hard to see pics, because I know in the end it was tragic (Sunday, no vet, it was horrible - I have nightmares from the day, I was calling around trying to get a vet out as my baby girl was suffering, it is gut wrenching... to the point I didn't want goats anymore).
> 
> But to honor her memory I'll talk about her. Even if I shed some tears along the way.
> 
> State fair 2016, she knew we were packing up to leave. We were in the outside aisle of an arena. Every time we started to take a load to the truck, she would yell. So I made up a game... I'd peek at her, and she'd yell. We must have done that 20 times. She was like...
> Don't leave me mommy!!!
> Oh... and we never leave our goats, we're always nearby. So we put the air mattress down and slept by them that year... she kept coming over and staring at me all night to the point I couldn't sleep, I could feel her eyes on me lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter was giving treats and being silly, so I got down on the ground with my camera getting the chaos... Maggie gives me the 'what are you doing down there' look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But one of our favorite times with Maggie?
> 
> Halloween 2016. OMG...she had us laughing so hard! My daughter had an Avatar character costume from the previous year, and brought the wig out. We put it on Harmony (Maggie's younger sister), trying to be silly and get some pictures.
> But then we put it on Maggie to see what she would do. She walked around, owning it...then she realized the other goats were terrified of her! So what did she do? she chased them around lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I miss her... That face just melts my heart. I do cherish these memories even though they hurt like h*ll. Thankfully, since losing her we have been fortunate to find a few more vets in our area for emergency situations. Before that, trying to get any help was like pulling teeth, and everything seems to happen on a Sunday. BTW, I did have her necropsied to see if I could have done anything different, and they told me no, she was healthy, she just had too much baby and the toxemia destroyed her liver.


She was quite the stinker and Bell of the pasture! What a sweet story


----------



## Trollmor

Once upon a time I had a very nice herding dog called - eh - Pretty. She had to undergo a big surgery, and I was told to protect the wound with an airy sweater. So I put one sweater on her from the right side, and one from the backside with her tail in the head-hole. Both sweaters happened to be red. Pretty was such a dog who did not protest against small items. She started to slowly walk around, trying out her legs and balance after the anesthesia.

But the sheep got alarmed! "Help!! A RED DOG!!" So not the goats, they just said "Hi, Pretty!"


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone! I miss Maggie so very much. She gave us a lot of laughs, and was such a sweetheart.

Damfino -
Cuzco sounds like a character and he is adorable! What wonderful memories!

The babies this year are a silly bunch. But there is 2 from a set of triplets (we sold one as a bottle baby), and they are notorious lol. It must be something with the dam, because her kids were crazy last year too and these kids have a different sire.
They are a riot... always doing something silly. Always making us laugh. 
Ironically, their mom is Maggie's little sister - so yeah...hereditary lol.

My daughter named the doe Lizzie/Lizzy (one day she'll tell me how she wants to spell it lol).
She thinks she has to be in your lap, and has springs in her legs. She will randomly butt you (but all babies do go through that phase and we never have issues...). One day she was butting my broom lol.

Today? The dog's basketball that was laying in the front yard lol
I managed to get a couple of videos





Chloe's cute guy was trying to figure out the basketball, then Lizzie came over and tried to bully him away from it lol





I wish I could have gotten over there sooner with my phone to get her when she was being super notorious.


----------



## CBPitts

I was reading a thread here that talked about Irish beer for sterilizing worms in livestock. I did a little reading a decided to try it. I bought the beer and after a bit of thinking I decided to use a black rubber lamb nipple to drench right from the bottle. It turns out there was no drenching needed with my herd of beer guzzling goats! These two were the first but I had to eventually jump the gate into a stall when the other 20 figured out what I had and decided to try a group rush assault I ended up pairing them off and pouring them each a beer to share!


----------



## Trollmor

Maybe they needed it, or simply just liked the taste!


----------



## Sienna's silly goats

I was sitting in the middle of the baby goat pen and one of the goats (Star) came up behind me and jumped. I was not ready for it so I grabbed another goat (Baby) who was on my other side. Star was still on my back and I was holding Baby but then Baby head butted Star and Baby tripped into my lap and some how I ended up laying on the ground with Baby laying on my head.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, that is adorable.


----------



## MadHouse

Sienna's silly goats said:


> I was sitting in the middle of the baby goat pen and one of the goats (Star) came up behind me and jumped. I was not ready for it so I grabbed another goat (Baby) who was on my other side. Star was still on my back and I was holding Baby but then Baby head butted Star and Baby tripped into my lap and some how I ended up laying on the ground with Baby laying on my head.


You were a jungle gym!
:run:


----------



## Trollmor

I think we have all landed in the bottom of a big heap of healthy happy goats, but not all of us tip over.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Helped a friend last night with a critical baby goat and her brother who was also not doing well - my friend had taken in both from a relative. 3 hours of getting up temp, getting some meds in, enema (day old and no poop, possibly hadn't nursed for many hours), and finally being able to tube feed a couple of ounces. I'm definitely more comfortable than I was with tube feeding. Prior to Wed helping with another baby (who sadly didn't make it), I hadn't tube fed since like Dec of 2012, and at that time only did it 1x.
I didn't expect baby to live, she was floppy, only response was blinking her eyes. So seeing a pic of her on her feet this morning still makes me so happy. Then going after lunch to check them and tube feed (still hasn't gotten the bottle down, but will drink from a syringe), her being up, and talking in her sweet little baby voice....oh it just melts my heart. 
Her brother probably was sub temp, and milk didn't digest, so he had yucky poop last night, so we treated for bacterial infection, and did an enema today, tube fed him. My friend said he took the bottle this evening. So thankful I was able to help save those sweet babies. Of course they aren't out of the woods, but getting there 

Here's another video of my daughters doe playing with the dogs basketball yesterday. She is so funny. I could watch this silly critter and her antics all day.





Our silly yearling bucks were full of themselves yesterday morning. I love watching them when they are playing, especially now that they are not in rut. They are twin brothers and are good boys. Although the one who stays closest to me can be a real brat lol. He tries to keep his brother away from me when I come in the pen, he pushes him away and tries to stay between us. I'm so glad rut season is over as they have calmed back down and are so much more enjoyable to be around, a little less stinky too!


----------



## MadHouse

CBPitts said:


> I was reading a thread here that talked about Irish beer for sterilizing worms in livestock. I did a little reading a decided to try it. I bought the beer and after a bit of thinking I decided to use a black rubber lamb nipple to drench right from the bottle. It turns out there was no drenching needed with my herd of beer guzzling goats! These two were the first but I had to eventually jump the gate into a stall when the other 20 figured out what I had and decided to try a group rush assault I ended up pairing them off and pouring them each a beer to share!


Did you ever find out if the beer sterilized the worms


----------



## MadHouse

Our coffee station.


----------



## MadHouse

The one that always gets ripped off!
My doe May always gets ripped off. Whenever I hang up branches, hers isn’t what she wanted, or the other goats take over. I hang up another one for her, and she is convinced the others have a better one. She has a complaining tone that clearly states, I got ripped off!
She cracks me up. But she is very serious.


----------



## MadHouse

We all know sheep herding dogs, even heard of goat herding dogs, but I have a chicken herding goat. Stragglers run into their coop when big old May goes by on her way to evening milking.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

A few weeks ago when going out for morning chores, the goats were in the farthest corner of their lot totally focused on something in the distance. Once I got a little closer, low and behold, a pair of foxes caught up in a tie. The foxes noticed me first, the goats were curious over what the foxes were alarmed by and looked my way finally. The goats started coming to the gate, the foxes started struggling to break the tie so they could flee, and I politely sat the water bucket and breakfast bowls down on the ground and came back to the house to give the foxes their privacy. The goats alternated between watching the goings on of the foxes from the far corner and coming to the gate in the near corner fussing about breakfast not being delivered to them. Watching from behind the storm door inside, the goats went back and forth for slightly over 30 minutes. (Until the foxes separated naturally) Like they couldn't decide which they wanted most, breakfast or a peep show. (rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

NigerianNewbie said:


> A few weeks ago when going out for morning chores, the goats were in the farthest corner of their lot totally focused on something in the distance. Once I got a little closer, low and behold, a pair of foxes caught up in a tie. The foxes noticed me first, the goats were curious over what the foxes were alarmed by and looked my way finally. The goats started coming to the gate, the foxes started struggling to break the tie so they could flee, and I politely sat the water bucket and breakfast bowls down on the ground and came back to the house to give the foxes their privacy. The goats alternated between watching the goings on of the foxes from the far corner and coming to the gate in the near corner fussing about breakfast not being delivered to them. Watching from behind the storm door inside, the goats went back and forth for slightly over 30 minutes. (Until the foxes separated naturally) Like they couldn't decide which they wanted most, breakfast or a peep show. (rofl)


Oh my gosh, that is hilarious!
Nice of you to give the foxes privacy.
And the goats watched National Geographic!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Where I live is rural, town has 3 stop lights. It is National Geographic around here more often than not. I have been blessed with eyewitness accounts of nature in purely raw form often. Snapping turtle nest building on the bank, hawks learning squirrel could be had by tearing into the winter nest, doe leaving their fawns close to the dry for the Monks to babysit, doe family groups so accustomed to my presence they don't show any alarm even though I am a few feet away, fledgling hawk learning to fly, possum mama with a gang of babes on her back, being serenaded most winter nights by the screech owl living in the tree close to the bedroom window, black snake with head held high carrying off a large bullfrog, crane hunting frogs on the brook, the newly discovered fox den, crowds of baby rabbits starting spring, hoards of song birds, sassy racoon turning rocks for craw daddy, and the bounties from hickory, black walnut and muscadine grape. For me, my home is like heaven on earth.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Loved your story about the morning goat peep show!:haha: Who can say living rural is boring? Lol I never know what Nature is going to share with me. Its wonderful. Thanks for sharing...


----------

